# Officiale Diet Thread



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I added the "e" to make the thread sound fancy.

But this is the official diet thread. IDK if one already exists, I didn't bother checking, but if so, then just ignore this thread. If one does not exist, then yay, I'm creative. I don't know if there is a demand on here for one, but you know what, if not, then I'll make this the "Officiale Barette Diet Thread" cause I'll still be posting in here.

This thread is if you're trying to lose weight, then you can post here to say what you're proud of (resisting a temptation, working out extra hard at the gym, or any weight you've lost) and for others to help keep you motivated if you need it. You can also post any issues or difficulties you're having with your diet, like a diet diary. I do that in my food diary (I not only count calories but I journal how I felt that day and how it related to what I ate), but it's nice to do that in a forum so you can get others' support or advice and help, or have others to relate to. Basically, post whatever you want related to diet or food or issues with food. It can even be a venting thread for your diet.

Edit: This thread is also welcome for people looking to bulk up or gain weight!

I'll start:

I really want to lose 10 lbs, but I'm scared I won't be able to get to the point I really want to be at. Or even if I do, I'm scared it won't be good enough because my body is just... gross. It's _built_ to be gross, so IDK if working out can help really. I've been good in that I've cut out dairy and wheat and fats*, but I have had trouble with sugar. I'm working on that though, the only sugar I will eat now is dark chocolate. I am still having troubles with resisting that, I've had 6 squares today when I only wanted to have 2, but it's still progress. I'd have eaten the entire bar only a week ago. And I feel GREAT since I've cut out wheat, I always suspected I had wheat sensitivities but this has confirmed it. Usually I feel super uncomfortable after meals, but since I've cut out wheat I feel great after I eat. Not heavy, not super bloated, and not sick. So I'm probably gonna try to permanently cut out wheat, for forever. I've been working out too, though that is a slow progress because it's been about 6 months since I last worked out, so I have lose a lot of muscle mass (and I didn't have a lot to begin with). IDK what's with my body, either. I lost 4 lbs (of muscle) a few months ago, but it appears I've gained 5 lbs back, which sucks cause that 5 lbs is just fat. But I'm trying, I guess... marginally. I wanna be a skinny minnie so I need to stick to this thang! What sucks is I got diagnosed with an EDNOS (eating disorder not otherwise specified, which is basically not a real eating disorder, but just disordered eating), so I know that last time I dieted I have a very love-hate relationship with food (like trying to eat as little as I can for a few days, then binging over 3000 calories then going back to not eating) but thus far I think I'm gonna do this the good way, rather than the bad way that I have been eating in the past, like, year. I wanna have a good relationship with food, since it causes me so much stress normally. So yeah, I'll be updating this a few times a week.

*I'm keeping certain fats, like avacados and nuts, but not bad fats like ice cream or w/e.


----------



## Daktoria (Sep 21, 2010)

Escargot and caviar ftw.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

C'mon, nobody else is posting? 


Anyway, today I'm being good so far. I was craving carbs like crazy earlier and it was nice to not go to DD and get a bagel, but instead wait till I go home and have a bowl of oatmeal with some fruit (and being wheat-free feels AMAZING). I've learned I'd rather be super hungry, than to satiate myself with something I'll regret. Especially since I took a nice walk around the Yale art museum, and had an awesome time looking at art, and it's like 5 floors so it was a decent walk/stand lol (though I'm going to the gym today, anyway, museum-walking isn't quite great exercise). And while walking I was embracing the hunger, I love that feeling of hunger pangs. I like to let them get super strong sometimes, then there's that moment when they hit their peak and then disappear, and I'm not hungry anymore. That's when I eat. Because then, my hunger tolerance gets stronger, and my stomach doesn't crave snacking as much as it does. Plus it portion controls my stomach. I'm usually "food food food" 24/7, so by embracing the hunger I'm learning to train myself to not crave food so much. Weaning myself off food, that is. And not in a unhealthy way! It's keeping me at a normal amount of food, rather than overeating.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

You know what? FINE! I'm gonna let this thread die, I don't wanna be the only one posting. Gah, what a failure. Should've aborted this one.


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

I am beginning a low carb diet.

I've managed to lose 30lbs thus far (pre diet) and hope to hit my goals within the next 6-9 months. I have also started lifting weights, although I am not nearly as active as I need to be. 

I'll give updates as they are relevant.

Good luck Barette!


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks! How long did it take to lose the 30 lbs, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

I need to start dieting for sure... I've wanted to for a while but my main problems are that I'm not organized enough to plan out a diet in advance (I always just try to wing it) and that I lack the discipline/motivation to stick to the "diet" (I easily give in to temptations to eat the food I'm trying to avoid).

So for me, the two things that I want to avoid are gluten and dairy, since I have a sensitivity to each of them. Gluten is tough to avoid because it seems like it's in 90% of foods. Dairy is not as tough, but it still means cutting out enjoyable delicacies like pizza, cheeseburgers, etc. I'd like to start a diet high in protein because it should limit my gluten and dairy intake, and it will help me build muscle and lose weight. Does anybody have suggestions on a diet like this by any chance?


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

MrQuiet76 said:


> I need to start dieting for sure... I've wanted to for a while but my main problems are that I'm not organized enough to plan out a diet in advance (I always just try to wing it) and that I lack the discipline/motivation to stick to the "diet" (I easily give in to temptations to eat the food I'm trying to avoid).
> 
> So for me, the two things that I want to avoid are gluten and dairy, since I have a sensitivity to each of them. Gluten is tough to avoid because it seems like it's in 90% of foods. Dairy is not as tough, but it still means cutting out enjoyable delicacies like pizza, cheeseburgers, etc. I'd like to start a diet high in protein because it should limit my gluten and dairy intake, and it will help me build muscle and lose weight. Does anybody have suggestions on a diet like this by any chance?


Well for gluten and dairy, the great thing is there are TONS of replacements for those. Like Amy's makes pizza with gluten-free crust and soy cheese, and it tastes great (my mom has those same allergies so we can't eat wheat and dairy, anyway). And cheeseburgers, there's gluten free buns and soy cheese. The bonus is, too, it forces you to make it yourself which makes it even healthier cause then you're choosing what goes into your food, and can choose better portions, rather than McD's (chemical additives) or a restaurant (huge portions) or something. It's hard resisting this things, but if you give yourself good alternatives, then it's a lot easier. And you may feel better so you may stick to it better.

For the high-protein diet, the trick is, you need to work out a lot so that all that extra protein is being utilized, otherwise it'll just get converted into fat. You need to be tearing down those muscles so that the body uses all that protein to rebuild them. Plus you really don't need that much protein anyway, day to day, but if you really want to build muscle and are gonna work out a lot, then vegan/vegetarian sites usually have a lot of info on protein and such, I like to read them for how to get nutrients from fruits/veggies/nuts/etc. If you wanna integrate protein then maybe follow some vegan foods, because they use a lot of beans and legumes that are good sources of protein.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Good luck Barette, sugar is my top enemy too, mainly in form of lollies. That's why I decided to substitute it with dried fruits like sultanas or seedless prunes to ebb my sugar cravings. 

So my diet is generally just eating healthy in small portions throughout the day..it doesn't really matter how many portions, so long as it has nutritional value. 

I'm paranoid about not getting a lot of calcium too, so I will not feel guilty about eating ice cream lol

My hunger tolerance has definitely built up and it's unnecessary for me to buy food when I'm outside as often - score! saving my pennies makes me happy. 

Plus eating s-hit outside makes me feel fat and terrible, so if I can prevent that experience, I'm only too happy. This diet is working for me cos I've actually been maintaining a weight figure that fits me into my jeans haha


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

I really need to lose about 15-20 pounds. Even though I quit drinking, I've gotten addicted to soda again. I seriously drink almost two liters some days. I found Pepsi Max to be a really good substitute the last time I cut, so I'll probably be picking up some of that. I want to get a bike and start riding around in the evening too.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm thinking I may cut out meat, but I'm not sure. I'm sticking to no wheat or dairy (had quinoa mixed with veggies and some tomato sauce for dinner, it was friggin awesome, filled me up too and all without any meat!). Maybe I could just keep doing that? I think I'm gonna aim for going vegetarian. That may limit my food choices if I go out, a bit too much. To not have wheat or dairy _or _meat. But then why go out? It's better to make my own food, anyway. Maybe for a little while I'll have only one serving of meat a day, and then see if I can eliminate it from my diet altogether. I take multivitamins so I'd be getting my B12, so it wouldn't affect me nutritionally... I'm gonna see if I can do it.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

creasy said:


> I really need to lose about 15-20 pounds. Even though I quit drinking, I've gotten addicted to soda again. I seriously drink almost two liters some days. I found Pepsi Max to be a really good substitute the last time I cut, so I'll probably be picking up some of that. I want to get a bike and start riding around in the evening too.


Maybe try just having seltzer? That's very bubbly, and having it with fruit juice if you want it to be sweet. A lady just died because of her cola addiction, and it has so many chemicals in it and sugar, and the sugar-free versions have aspartame which gets turned into formaldehyde when the stomach digests it. I mean, I'm sure I'm telling you things you already know, but good luck with trying to beat your soda addiction and with working out! Even 30 minutes of exercise makes a difference to the body.


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

Barette said:


> Thanks! How long did it take to lose the 30 lbs, if you don't mind my asking?


About 6 weeks, but I wasn't healthy about it. I have managed to maintain it for a month at least while eating again!

Woo! I did lift weights today, with a grimace on my fat face. :\


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm trying to gain weight. Am I welcome? 

Regardless I've been gorging on anything these days, I don't care if it's unhealthy or absolute filth (which will most probably damage my insides, but you know heart disease runs through the family and is inevitable) just anything to give me a basis so I can look my age at least. Plus I love the taste of full FAT milk. No difference has been made though whatsoever, it's so frustrating that no matter how much I eat, I'm still hungry and skinny. I think it's why I'm not doing well this winter, I need some blubber to keep me warm. Losing weight seems easy...............................................So I'm going to just consume consume consume. I think it's because I don't eat regularly, but I prefer to blame outside supernatural forces other than my own eating habits.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Of course you're welcome, Brasilia! I was thinking I needed to add that this is welcome for people trying to bulk up, too. 

I can imagine how frustrating that'd be, to really want to gain but not be able to. There's healthy foods that are fiiiiilled with calories, like an avacado is 235 calories each, and they're not very big. And there's nuts of course, and cheese and stuffs. God speed!


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

That said, I lost a pound already. Yeeeaaahhhh buddy. I'm not even dieting a week! I'm a happy girl. Might be a fluke and my weight may fluctuate again tomorrow, cause I'm doing the bad thing of weighing myself every time I go to the gym, which has been the past 2 days I think, and every other day before that... so yeah, not smart, but I can't resist weighing myself. Plus they have the kind at the doctor's office, where you slide the thingies till the arrow is in the middle, and I love that. It's like a Price Is Right type situation, standing there watching that arrow waver and you're waiting to see if you're gonna be super happy, or super upset. But I'm officially 9 lbs away from my goal. Boooyaahhh.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Implicate said:


> About 6 weeks, but I wasn't healthy about it. I have managed to maintain it for a month at least while eating again!
> 
> Woo! I did lift weights today, with a grimace on my fat face. :\


That's good that you're keeping it off while eating! And are doing it the healthy way now.

And good job! Lifting weights is tough stuff, I'm a weakling and can barely do 40 on most machines. It pays off big time though!


----------



## pwujszuf (Feb 26, 2013)

So my diet is generally just eating healthy in small portions throughout the day..it doesn't really how many portions, so long as it has nutritional value.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

pwujszuf said:


> So my diet is generally just eating healthy in small portions throughout the day..it doesn't really how many portions, so long as it has nutritional value.


Is my quote that remarkable to repeat? :sus


----------



## Shonashet (Feb 27, 2013)

Barette said:


> I really want to lose 10 lbs, but I'm scared I won't be able to get to the point I really want to be at. Or even if I do, I'm scared it won't be good enough because my body is just... gross. .


I

I'm the same, I wanna be around the 140 mark, I'm currentl 153. I'm trying to eat high fiber, high protein, low sugar and fats. Except good fats like avocado. Oh man, avocado is like cocaine to me lol. My problem is exercise, I have nooooo motivation. I started Jillian Michaels 30 day shred last week and lasted 3 days :/
Lots of people are saying they're cutting out wheat, be careful with this-good wheats that are low gi like grainy breads and brown rice are ok, that's where you get a lot of energy from. They fill you up and they're full of fibre so good for your digestion  I try to eat about 2 slices of grainy bread a day, if I don't I just get really hungry.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

bellejar said:


> I was a vegetarian for four months last year, and it really changed me. I got used to eating vegetables, which compared to the taste of meat was more bland. Now I'm used to that flavour so I can't stand sauces or dressing or anything like that, which is good if you're looking to lose weight. I also didn't get super full on veggies, I found myself eating more meals a day, but they were smaller, which is good for shrinking the stomach and boosting metabolism


I'm starting to get that way and it's exciting me! I already love the taste of vegetables, but now I'm getting to the point where I'm hungry every 3 hours, but only eat a little bit of food and get full, so I'm eating a lot but not a lot of calories. Today's my first day of just eating vegetarian, I think I'm gonna try to eat as vegetarian as I can for the next few weeks, but not feel bad if I crave any meat or anything.



Shonashet said:


> I
> 
> I'm the same, I wanna be around the 140 mark, I'm currentl 153. I'm trying to eat high fiber, high protein, low sugar and fats. Except good fats like avocado. Oh man, avocado is like cocaine to me lol. My problem is exercise, I have nooooo motivation. I started Jillian Michaels 30 day shred last week and lasted 3 days :/
> Lots of people are saying they're cutting out wheat, be careful with this-good wheats that are low gi like grainy breads and brown rice are ok, that's where you get a lot of energy from. They fill you up and they're full of fibre so good for your digestion  I try to eat about 2 slices of grainy bread a day, if I don't I just get really hungry.


My mom's allergic to wheat and I get that wheat belly, where it gets super bloated after wheat, any kind of wheat. I'm still eating carbs (quinoa, rice, oatmeal, flax seed, etc) so I'm getting lots of fiber and other good stuff without wheat, and I feel so great since I cut it out, my stomach doesn't hurt me for once! I usually get stomach pains. I wish I could eat it, but the way I feel definitely tells me I'm doing more good without it.

And I hear you on the avacado! I had one with my lunch, and I didn't have a knife to cut it, so I just peeled it and ate it like an apple. Guacamole is my ultimate weakness, I could solely survive on it. It's hard getting the motivation for exercise, so maybe start off slower? Like I have no motivation either, so now I'm trying to walk 2 miles a day (I'm aiming for 3, though), with a higher incline and a decently fast speed, and it's not hard but feels good. When I try to run and stuff, I feel that pressure and I get even low motivation, but low impact stuff like walking, it's exercise and does the body good, but doesn't require a lot of will power. I have to do that cause I just can't do anything involving even a little bit of effort, haha.


----------



## Switchsky (Nov 6, 2012)

I lost 35Pounds (15kg)in 2 months when i started no sugar / cardio 4 months ago, since then i've started weightlifting again, along with general exercise, so now i'm back to 210pounds (95kg), but atleast i'm getting thinner and more buff.

I don't drink soda anymore, which was the only real sugar i got before, but i was heavily addicted.

I'm eating a lot of proteins for the ekstra sense of fullness, along with lots of salads, because i don't really like fruit P: and for diet / training purposes, take extra stabilized Kreatine capsules, Protein shakes and intra-workout protein / restitution shakes.



bellejar said:


> I was a vegetarian for four months last year, and it really changed me. I got used to eating vegetables, which compared to the taste of meat was more bland. Now I'm used to that flavour so I can't stand sauces or dressing or anything like that, which is good if you're looking to lose weight. I also didn't get super full on veggies, I found myself eating more meals a day, but they were smaller, which is good for shrinking the stomach and boosting metabolism


I actually get full fairly quickly, which is a problem, because i can skip everything from breakfast to dinner if i just don't feel like eating.

So eating as many salads as i would like to during the day, to boost my metabolism and get a generally more healthy stomach is tough :v
I'm trying to force myself to eat yoghurt with müsli or a apple more often though 

My general exercise every day is something like this:
Stretch
40 minutes bike riding at 20-25mph.
20 minutes weighted hoola-hooping.
10 minutes jump rope.
20-40 minutes sit-ups.
20 minutes push-ups.
10 minutes ab-rolls.
10 minutes chin-ups.
1 hour of different types of weight lifting.

Some days i skip some exercises so i don't strain a specific group too much.
But i get kinda edgy and jumpy if i don't train at all for a day. :v


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

^Good job! You seem to be working really hard, even if you skip, cause who doesn't haha.

I'm having troubles with not giving myself excuses to indulge. I had the most abso-effing-lutely boring IOP today, and I was already upset as all get out before that, so I was so angry and so upset afterwards that I bought a chocolate bar and ate the entire thing. So like 530 calories, I think, for the entire thing. I'm not happy about that! I'm gonna go to the gym again today so I can make sure I do enough to burn off 500 calories, but still, it's like, oh my god. An entire chocolate bar, over 500 calories. I don't even know how many grams of sugar since instead of super dark, I let myself get milk chocolate with caramel bits... I was just so upset. I need to stop emotional eating, it's not good! Especially since I wanna give up dairy, and milk chocolate has too much dairy in it for me to be okay with indulging (dark chocolate, 4 squares, at like 70-80% cocoa, I figure w/e, not enough dairy to count it). Gah, I need to tell myself that emotional eating only leads to regrets. Gaaaaaaah. I'm not happy about it. I'm gonna make a fruit smoothie when I go home and I can't wait, though, so I'm happy I'm craving good stuff now. But still, I'm having a hard time kicking sugar. 
Last year I cut out sugar for about a week, then only had 2 squares of chocolate a day, so I'm gonna try to just cut out sugar entirely. Just cut it out, then slowly reintroduce it to my diet. I'm gonna have to because I can't seem to control myself when I have more than one serving of something sugary in front of me. Starting tomorrow, NO PROCESSED SUGAR! (cause I'm still eating fruits and stuff with natural sugar).


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm not trying to lose weight, but replace fat with muscle. Cutting out sugar from my diet helps big time. Also, not eating any crap from work has been helpful. Along with exercise... so far so good.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

How do you guys cut out sugar? I know people are saying replace it with fruit, and I've been trying to do that, but it doesn't cut it. And I can't buy chocolate anymore cause the past 2 times I've eaten the entire bar and I don't need to buy a third to know the same thing'll happen. It's just mental, it's like, I know it's there and I need to have it, and if it's not there, then I need to go out and buy it and have it. I can't replace it with fruit because it's not the same thrill as eating something really junky and sugary, like a chocolate bar. Like the chocolate bar I ate today, I didn't even enjoy the last 3 squares but I ate them anyway.

How do you mentally tell yourself, don't eat any more?


----------



## Switchsky (Nov 6, 2012)

Barette said:


> How do you guys cut out sugar? I know people are saying replace it with fruit, and I've been trying to do that, but it doesn't cut it. And I can't buy chocolate anymore cause the past 2 times I've eaten the entire bar and I don't need to buy a third to know the same thing'll happen. It's just mental, it's like, I know it's there and I need to have it, and if it's not there, then I need to go out and buy it and have it. I can't replace it with fruit because it's not the same thrill as eating something really junky and sugary, like a chocolate bar. Like the chocolate bar I ate today, I didn't even enjoy the last 3 squares but I ate them anyway.
> 
> How do you mentally tell yourself, don't eat any more?


That's impossible, unless you're one of those insane healthy people, the simple way is not to cut it out, but to INCLUDE it into your diet.

Exclusion or exlusive diets are the worst that i can imagine, since you're just so likely to fall back when you reach your goal and start eating stuff again.
You should train yourself like a pet, get yourself used to less and less until you're gradually and eventually comfortable with what you get.

Eat some chocolate in the evening or something and you will satisfy your craving.
Just don't overindulge. Also if you have been on a sugar binge for a long time, you might have the what'sit'called parasite fungus in your digestive tract, it basically lives on sugar, and makes you crave for more.

If you go for a month or more without anything but basic sugar intake, it'll die by itself though.

I like to eat something crunchy once in a while, either something like whole-grain wheat crackers, or salt sticks.

also if there was 500 Cal in that chocolate bar then jesus ****ing christ, it must've been 200-400 gram or something.
Don't you mean KiloJoule maybe? xP

It isn't hard to burn off though, 20min biking for me is just about 350cal and 15km (9 miles)


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

There was over 500 calories, it was 210 a serving and there was 2.5 servings. I just did the math and that's 525 calories. Shiiiiiiiit. I can't just have a little chocolate in the evening though, unless I go out and buy just one serving of it every day. If I have more than one serving in the house I'm gonna eat it all. I have no choice but to cut it out.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

Barette said:


> There was over 500 calories, it was 210 a serving and there was 2.5 servings. I just did the math and that's 525 calories. Shiiiiiiiit. I can't just have a little chocolate in the evening though, unless I go out and buy just one serving of it every day. If I have more than one serving in the house I'm gonna eat it all. I have no choice but to cut it out.


there's some really nice tasting brands of dark chocolate (green and blacks is one of them). and once you get up to 85% the sugar content is pretty low yet it still seems sweet.


----------



## Switchsky (Nov 6, 2012)

enfield said:


> there's some really nice tasting brands of dark chocolate (green and blacks is one of them). and once you get up to 85% the sugar content is pretty low yet it still seems sweet.


Oh sweet lord, those 85% ones make me cringe like fak.
I can't eat them at all


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Me neither, they make me sick. I can handle 73%, at the most. I can't buy the bars anyway, cause again, I'd eat them all. They don't make ones healthy ones into serving sizes like Hershey's where you can have one serving size for the whole bar, and I'm def not gonna eat Hershey's, I want to stick to good dark chocolate. But I can't! It's so frustrating. 

So again, how do you tell your brain to stop? That doesn't involve "just a little at night" because like I said, I can't control myself. I need to know how to stop because that "just a little" turns into everything that I have. I ate an entire jar of macaroons (at least they were wheat/dairy free...) because I could NOT stop myself, and I didn't even like them. But it's said to be unhealthy to totally cut something out. But w/e, I'm gonna cut out sugar for just tomorrow and see how I do with it, I need to learn how to deny myself when it comes to food and sugar is the place to start since that is where I never deny myself, and it's detrimental to not only my weight, but also my health.


----------



## Switchsky (Nov 6, 2012)

well easiest way for you would just be willpower and go cold turkey, you will be cranky and **** for a few weeks though, while you go through withdrawal


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

Barette said:


> How do you guys cut out sugar? I know people are saying replace it with fruit, and I've been trying to do that, but it doesn't cut it. And I can't buy chocolate anymore cause the past 2 times I've eaten the entire bar and I don't need to buy a third to know the same thing'll happen. It's just mental, it's like, I know it's there and I need to have it, and if it's not there, then I need to go out and buy it and have it. I can't replace it with fruit because it's not the same thrill as eating something really junky and sugary, like a chocolate bar. Like the chocolate bar I ate today, I didn't even enjoy the last 3 squares but I ate them anyway.
> 
> How do you mentally tell yourself, don't eat any more?


It takes time, and you do go through some sugar withdrawal. After about a week or two I simply don't crave it anymore, and begin to have an aversion to it. In the first two weeks it seems like having even a little taste sends you into a sugar eating frenzy, so beware!

Maybe indulge in some chocolate flavored yogurt instead of a candy bar, or even some strawberries dipped in a little chocolate sauce?


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Switchsky said:


> well easiest way for you would just be willpower and go cold turkey, you will be cranky and **** for a few weeks though, while you go through withdrawal


I'm gonna have to! I had another chocolate bar today, I keep giving myself excuses to emotionally eat and it's not good because being upset is not an excuse to indulge. This chocolate bar was only 475 calories at least, lol, and I feel done with sugar. It helps that I don't have IOP tomorrow so I won't be emotionally aggravated by group therapy, so I won't feel such a need to go cray cray with the chocolate. I give myself excuses, and I need to stop that and just go cold turkey. Starting now, since I finished that damn chocolate, NO MORE!



Implicate said:


> It takes time, and you do go through some sugar withdrawal. After about a week or two I simply don't crave it anymore, and begin to have an aversion to it. In the first two weeks it seems like having even a little taste sends you into a sugar eating frenzy, so beware!
> 
> Maybe indulge in some chocolate flavored yogurt instead of a candy bar, or even some strawberries dipped in a little chocolate sauce?


I think I'll do that if I really, absolutely, need to have something, is maybe go out and get something that can do that, like I go to a fancy town for my IOP so they're guaranteed to have a candy shop that I can buy like a few chocolate covered strawberries or something, so that I'm getting my fix, but not eating an entire 500 calorie chocolate bar.

it's friggin hard not emotional eating! Especially since I've been feeling just horrible lately, so I have a hard time telling myself no, don't buy the chocolate. At least I'm just eating fruits, veggies, and good grains, so the chocolate is the only bad thing I'm eating. And it's just these two chocolate bars in two days (... and the macaroons, but w/e). The only solution is to just stop buying more than one serving of a treat, so I'm gonna have to suck it up and tell myself NO.


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

I weighed myself this morning and have lost 9lbs in two days!

I know I can't expect this kind of weight loss in such a short time frame for more than about a month, but I shall enjoy it while I can. B)


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Implicate said:


> I weighed myself this morning and have lost 9lbs in two days!
> 
> I know I can't expect this kind of weight loss in such a short time frame for more than about a month, but I shall enjoy it while I can. B)


Oh my god, how did you do that! I wanna have those kind of results! lol

As for me, yesterday was a baaaaaaaad day. I went to an art opening at my mom's museum and was so unhappy with being there I used it as an excuse to have crackers with cheese and soda, and then we went out to eat and though I had a salad for dinner, I had cheesecake for dessert. My stomach hurt after the cheesecake (I think it might've been mental, though), but either way, today I am BACK TO IT! I gotta stay! My gosh, I can't believe I had cheesecake. Today I'm dairy and wheat free, I'm sticking to it from now on because I need to!! No junk food, nothing bad again. I went to her work again today and she asked me to get her something from the vending machine, and I was so tempted to get myself something but I didn't. I'm proud I resisted, I need to keep resisting. I'm excited to get back my diet even if I'm unhappy about falling off track. That'll be the last time I slip.


----------



## Switchsky (Nov 6, 2012)

Barette said:


> Oh my god, how did you do that! I wanna have those kind of results! lol
> 
> As for me, yesterday was a baaaaaaaad day. I went to an art opening at my mom's museum and was so unhappy with being there I used it as an excuse to have crackers with cheese and soda, and then we went out to eat and though I had a salad for dinner, I had cheesecake for dessert. My stomach hurt after the cheesecake (I think it might've been mental, though), but either way, today I am BACK TO IT! I gotta stay! My gosh, I can't believe I had cheesecake. Today I'm dairy and wheat free, I'm sticking to it from now on because I need to!! No junk food, nothing bad again. I went to her work again today and she asked me to get her something from the vending machine, and I was so tempted to get myself something but I didn't. I'm proud I resisted, I need to keep resisting. I'm excited to get back my diet even if I'm unhappy about falling off track. That'll be the last time I slip.


Dairy is fairly healthy, if you drink / eat skim products, the protein will give you a longer lasting of fullness.
I love yoghurt with müsli as well, yum yum :3


----------



## kungfuchicken (Feb 18, 2013)

I lost 20 pounds so far since starting my diet exercise program at the beginning of February.

I average about 10 lbs a week when I stick to my program...I would of lost more but I broke my diet on a couple of weekends and took a week off at the gym.

I use something called Raw Meal (a raw food vegan whole food protein shake thingy) blended with V8 for two meals a day...a kale and boneless skinless chicken breast salad with as many kind of different veggies I can pile in it with a splash of low calorie vinaigrette for one meal followed by many snacks during the day of stuff like Chobani Greek Yogurt, raw fruit and veggies, hard boiled eggs, Laughing Cow cheese spread on whole grain crackers, string cheese and jerky....along with the occasional small chocolate.

I drink Emergen C mutli vitamin drink, unsweetened iced green tea, kombacha (fermented tea stuff) , Bragg Organic Apple Cider Vinger Drinks,Stash Guayusa Tea with Yerba Mate and Ginseng, the occasional Xenergy Cherry Lime Energy Drink (It tastes pretty good for a zero calorie drink and satisfies my soda cravings) and plenty of water. 

I exercise every day at the gym for 1 hour on a crosstrainer.

I hope to drop an additional 30 pounds by the end of March and get my body fat percentage below 10% so I can switch over my diet and start working on bulking up.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Great job, kunfuchicken, you seem to be kicking ***!


----------



## kungfuchicken (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks Barette though it feels more like I am taking an *** kicking not kicking *** sometimes.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

But it's great that you can keep working at it!

I fell so far off the horse it's note even funny... I don't know what it is. My life feels very erratic right now with my issues, my SA is getting to be fairly controllable (not under control, but it's much improved), but my other issues over the past maybe 3 weeks have been intensifying and intensifying, and when that happens my first resort is food. it's been hard. I got diagnosed with an EDNOS which is not an eating disorder, but very disordered eating. So it's like an eating disorder, but not, since it's merely a byproduct of my other issues. I binge and binge and binge and binge... And it really really sucks because I get stressed out from all the eating so what do I do? Binge. So over the past week I've been really bad with controlling my urges to eat, since I've been stressed. They haven't been overboard, I've been at or under 2,000 (rather than a few months ago where when I went overboard, we're talking well over 3,000 a day (though, at least in those days I restricted afterwards and didn't eat/ate as little as I could for a few days). Well, yesterday tallied up to about 3,000 calories... but what can you do. I went grocery shopping today and I was proud of myself because I resisted, I really want to get myself under control with food and find another way to deal with the stress. I don't have major issues with food, because again when things in my life are good then so is my relationship with food, but they're bad enough that they cause me major stress. Especially since my issue is BDD, so by putting on weight, it adds to everything... But I go to IOP and my treatment coordinator found an Overeaters Anonymous group near me and recommended I go considering my issues with eating, and it's tomorrow so I need to go. It's been 3 weeks and I've kept forgetting, but now I need to cause I am just finding myself having a hard time telling myself that I shouldn't eat the two ice cream cones in the freezer and buy the two huge cookies and then eat all the snacks my mom bought for herself then eat all the cookies we have then even eat the licorice that I don't even like. The day is over now, but tomorrow I am starting a new relationship with food. I'm going to OA, and I'm gonna eat well and just try to learn how to deny myself and how to not medicate with food.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I've been trying to be healthier since about early January. It wasn't a new years resolution, my resolve just happened to coincide with the new year. I showed some pictures of me about 5 years ago to my boyfriend, and he said he honestly would not have known it was me if I hadn't told him. I haven't changed anything about my appearance except gained weight. I guess I was kindof in denial about how much weight I had gained until I heard something like that.

Anyways, I'm on MyFitnessPal tracking everything I eat and try to stick around 1500 calories (I'm 5'9") and have lost 22 pounds. I haven't really incorporated any drastic exercise in yet because I'm really trying to go at a slow gradual pace that I can manage and maintain. But I think we're getting there. I actually called a gym a couple weeks ago to ask about their monthly rates. Perfy calling a gym. Crazy.


----------



## kungfuchicken (Feb 18, 2013)

I struggle with the same thing Barrbete.

I hope your are able to manage your OE like you have your SA.

I wish you luck.


----------



## moments (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm in for this. I'm at nearly the unhealthiest I've been in my life. I'm 30 pounds over the weight I know is good for my body and if I don't get control of my comfort eating then I imagine it will get even worse.

* waves* ;-)


----------



## In Flames (Jan 18, 2013)

I have been losing weight on and off for the past 8 months(haven't gained any back). I have about 25 lbs more to lose before I am at my ideal weight. I should lose about 1-1.5 lbs per week if I stick to exercising. I will hit my goal near September. 

Barette have you ever tried plain greek yogurt and fruit? It's pretty good. 

Good luck to everyone with their diet goals.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

^Yeah I used to eat fruit with some greek yogurt, it definitely was yummy, but I like smoothies because it's cheaper (I use frozen berries and fruit, with some fresh) and plus I can add in vegetables so I start my morning pretty right.

As for my diet, I feel more relaxed about it. I'm still staying dairy and wheat free, but I let myself splurge a little bit if I eat out (which I'm cutting waaaay back on). not too much, I stay with dinners being as wheat and dairy free as I can (some places just don't give you many options if you're on a restricted diet) but I'm a dessert fiend, so I get some ice cream if I'm out. Cause I love ice cream. But that's like once a week. And if I'm having a crazy urge to eat something, I'll let myself (again, as long as it's as wheat and dairy free as I can get it) because it does me no good to be so strict on myself. All that'll do is make me cheat. So I'm eating very very healthy when I'm home, but when I go out I won't kick myself if I can't resist some chocolate. I"m hoping that by eating mroe and more healthy and eatnig out less and less, that I'm weaning out the bad stuff and replacing it with good stuff, and eventually I can eliminate the bad stuff altogether. I already see some progress (like today I was very emotional in my IOP, it was a bad morning, but I didn't get food because I recognized it as emotional eating. But at work my mom got me some candy, and I wanted it so I ate it. Sure, candy's not good, but that compared to an entire chocolate bar that I _had_ had like 3 days in a row last week, because I was emotional? I'm still looking at it as progress. Maybe next week I can resist the candy altogether. I'm gonna let myself adjust slowly, because it's not even a diet anymore, it's gonna be a lifestyle change in what I eat so that I can be healthier for the rest of my life.

I really recommend the book "Hungry For Change" it's very very good. Changed my outlook and gave me a lot of info about processed foods and big food companies. As well as made me more motivated to change my eating habits not just to look better, but to feel better and better my body. By feeling that way now too, I'm giving myself more patience with my diet and not kicking myself for not being as strict as I have in the past, because it takes a while to get past emotional eating and replacing bad stuff with good stuff and retraining the taste buds to enjoy healthier sweets (grapes, pineapple, etc) rather than junk.


----------



## heysam (Jan 14, 2013)

I was so depressed 5mos ago and foods were my only friends. I became overweight, 13lbs over weight! 3mos ago, I decided to change and now guess what, I lost 20lbs already and still going to lose more. Need to lose 10lbs more to get to my goal.

Unlike before, I don't crash diet and starve myself anymore. I'm proud to say I am losing weight in a very healthy way. Also I'm gaining muscles w/c is a good thing. Because I used to be so flabby and my fat jiggled around when I danced and jumped even though I wasn't fat and that didn't look so attractive lol.


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

I started not necessarily a diet, but mainly just eating healthier about a week ago. I can already see and feel results; I've lost 3 pounds, my skin is clearing up and my hair feels softer. Drinking a lot of water helps that too. The trick to sticking with a diet, that I've found anyway, is not to deprive yourself of things you like. Just to find healthier alternatives to what you used to eat. I use the site myfitnesspal.com and essentially all you do is specify what you weigh currently, what your goal weight is and how much you want to lose per week. Then, they give you a calorie goal, and you just log what you eat and your exercise for the day, and ensure you're under that goal. It makes it really easy. I used this website two years ago and lost about 20 pounds, but I've gained some of it back being in university and always taking the convenience route when it comes to meals. Anyway, since I've changed that, I've been feeling pretty good! I wish everyone the best of luck with their healthy eating and reaching their weight loss goals!


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

wtfsam said:


> I was so depressed 5mos ago and foods were my only friends. I became overweight, 13lbs over weight! 3mos ago, I decided to change and now guess what, I lost 20lbs already and still going to lose more. Need to lose 10lbs more to get to my goal.
> 
> Unlike before, I don't crash diet and starve myself anymore. I'm proud to say I am losing weight in a very healthy way. Also I'm gaining muscles w/c is a good thing. Because I used to be so flabby and my fat jiggled around when I danced and jumped even though I wasn't fat and that didn't look so attractive lol.


That's great! Crash diets and starving only take it off temporarily, I've learned that the hard way! haha Changing a lifestyle and eating healthfully, along with gaining muscle, is the best way to not only lose weight and keep it off, but also to just feel better.



noyadefleur said:


> I started not necessarily a diet, but mainly just eating healthier about a week ago. I can already see and feel results; I've lost 3 pounds, my skin is clearing up and my hair feels softer. Drinking a lot of water helps that too. The trick to sticking with a diet, that I've found anyway, is not to deprive yourself of things you like. Just to find healthier alternatives to what you used to eat. I use the site myfitnesspal.com and essentially all you do is specify what you weigh currently, what your goal weight is and how much you want to lose per week. Then, they give you a calorie goal, and you just log what you eat and your exercise for the day, and ensure you're under that goal. It makes it really easy. I used this website two years ago and lost about 20 pounds, but I've gained some of it back being in university and always taking the convenience route when it comes to meals. Anyway, since I've changed that, I've been feeling pretty good! I wish everyone the best of luck with their healthy eating and reaching their weight loss goals!


I loved myfitnesspal, I used to use it and it helped me lose like 12 lbs. Now I'm not counting them, but I'm doing what you're doing, just replacing things with healthier things. But that's great that it's working for you!



cypher said:


> Ugh, I already ruined day 2 of the restriction. The person I live with keeps bringing me food even after I repeatedly say that I'm on a diet. Yesterday it was cupcakes (was able to stay away), today I was tempted with sushi. Fortunately, I'll have the house to myself this weekend so I can redo the 2nd day :/


It's okay! Just the day before yesterday I ate an entire bag of Jelly Belly, a box of Whoppers, and a Hershey's bar. Everyone slips! Retraining the brain to not rely on those foods takes a lot of time, I figure I've been this way my entire life, it'll take a while to learn how to say no to those treats.



Dita said:


> I weighted myself today and it's so weird to think I have only 3,6 kg to go to my ultimate weight goal...I've lost over 15 kg in a year. My other goal is trying to eat healthier overall.


Good job!


----------



## moments (Mar 5, 2013)

Dita said:


> I weighted myself today and it's so weird to think I have only 3,6 kg to go to my ultimate weight goal...I've lost over 15 kg in a year. My other goal is trying to eat healthier overall.


fantastic 

---

I'm using my myfitnesspal too. I used it last year and lost about 20 pounds but gained it all back *sighs*. Now I'm working on emotional eating therapy and trying to eat intuitively.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I weighed myself and I think I've lost another lb. The trouble is I weigh at like 9 pm at night, when I go to the gym, so that's not very accurate, but I'm still counting it. I'm at 2 lbs so far. I can start to see my ribs a little bit and my stomach has shrunk an inch, which sounds like a lot but it's pure bloat loss because I've drastically cut down on wheat and dairy, as well as processed stuff and fats. I mean, I already have felt better since cutting out a lot of the wheat and dairy I eat (I can't cut it out completely, like the day before yesterday I was so starving cause I was at my mom's college, like 3 pm, and had only had a smoothie I'd made at like 7 am, so I got some fruit and a muffin at the caf because they were the only options not cooked in grease). But I mean, an inch off my waist? Booyah. Usually at night I have 2 extra inches than I do in the morning, sometimes 3, and I measured last night (I'd had no wheat all day, and no dairy except for my exception of greek yogurt) and last night I barely any difference in measurements. I definitely have wheat intolerance then, since I don't get any bloating now that I barely eat wheat. And cutting out I feel good, in other ways too. Boooooyah.


----------



## Gracie97 (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm 15 years old and in the past year I've lost 15 kg, continuing to lose more.
I look and feel great.
I ate a healthy, balanced diet, with plenty of meat, dairy, vegetables and fruits, and daily exercise and determination.


----------



## Switchsky (Nov 6, 2012)

kate7 said:


> I love this idea! I'm looking to tone my upper body so I can wear a strapless dress to prom and actually look good. I've been doing planks everyday, and adding 5 seconds to each one for each day, and I hope it will help! (I wish i could do push-ups but i just can't anymore) As far as my weight loss journey, I lost 5 pounds already and I hope to lose about 15 more to have my ideal body
> 
> Does anyone have any tips to tone your upper body?


Push-ups, try with bars if they hurt your hands, i'm hypermobile, so i need my push-up bars to keep them straight, it also allows for deeper movements, which tones you more.

Chin-ups, but that's fairly hard if you can't do push-ups..

Weight lifting, bench press is also effective while being a fairly low energy consuming exercise.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow I weighed myself today and found that I've lost 31 pounds in the past year!! I've put so little effort into it that I don't even know how I pulled that off! I think I've earned a beer though


----------

